

Ask HN: Where have the comments gone? - krmtl

I wanted to send this [1] discussion to a friend but saw that it has only 3 comments. I know that it had many before. Also, HN Search [2] says it has 229 comments. How can this happen?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8693932<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?q=comments+gone#!&#x2F;story&#x2F;forever&#x2F;0&#x2F;Google%20can%20now%20tell%20you%20are%20not%20a%20robot%20with%20just%20one%20click!
======
r721
They were probably transferred to this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693767)

~~~
dang
You're right. We nearly always add a comment saying "Comments moved to X" in
the duplicate thread, but neglected to this time. Sorry for the confusion.

The current way of merging threads is low-tech. We like to do things manually
for a while, to get a sense of how best to automate them later. Eventually,
though, merging threads will probably be a fully-baked feature of the site,
because many users have asked for it.

